# Floppy ears at 10 weeks old



## spudchi (Jun 17, 2012)

Lolli is now 10 weeks old and the tips of her ears are still floppy and Spudley had sticky up ears from the start lol. Shes gonna be semi long haired does this make any difference to the ears standing up later or do not all Chi's ears stand up?

I :love4: her whatever they decide to do but just wondered as Im new to the breed


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Not all chi's ears stand up. That doesn't mean Lolli's wont though. Miya's were still floppy at 10 weeks. It's just a waiting game to see if they do or not  I think floppy ears are adorable. Miya's stood up and are now huge! Post a pic of her ears


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Odin is 10wks today and his ears are still floppy. I think they are super cute floppy but my BF keeps getting upset that they aren't up yet. I do hope they go up but it won't upset me of they don't. I just hope they do so maybe people stop saying he's not a Chi. :/


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Expect them to go up, flop down again, and then go back up. That's what happened to my first Chi. Toby's were up from the start- but I got him at almost 15 weeks. They usually come up and then flop during teething again. You won't know for sure until she is 8-10 months what her ears will do.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

It really is a waiting game to see what they will do, Boo is a chiweenie, she wears her ears to suit her mood, up or down, sometime only one up and she is a year and half.

Oreo is 4 years old and 90 percent of the time she keeps hers up but I notice when she is tired down they go.

Honey is 9 weeks old and mimics Boo, if Boos are up so is hers, Boo has hers down, so does Honey, half and half? well she tries but it doesn't work out as she has the tiny chi ears, LOL


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I got my first chi at 7 weeks (too young I know) and her ears were up. I got my second at 19 weeks and his were down for about a month after that. but they stood on their own and he has the most splendid ears going.

Don't give up.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rockys ears were only fully up when he was about 5 months old.  So there is still a good chance that her ears will stand up.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bambi's didn't go up until she was well over 4 months, they still flop a bit when she is sleepy. I rather miss her floppy puppy ears. Harley came to us at 4 and a half months with fully erect ears.


----------

